# BDP pilot burners



## Kirwinjd (Jan 7, 2013)

Having a lot of problems with replacement pilot burners for the older BDP furnaces. I'm getting a lot of call backs on them. One customer has to call me every year to replace the 3 wire spark ignition pilots. Never used to be a problem. Any one know what's going on with them?
Thanks.


----------

